# Mount Snow: 01/01/11



## riverc0il (Dec 31, 2010)

Maybe? 

I have an opening on my SkiVT card. How are the bumps right now? Will the North Face soften up enough with the warm temps even without much sun? I assume it won't get much sun if it is north facing, but I have never been there. What's skiing well? Worth a 3 hour drive for me? Its either that or use a Mad Card. I suspect Snow will ski better than MRG. 

Two "new to me" areas in one weekend would be quite wild for me. Hmmm...


----------



## drjeff (Dec 31, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Maybe?
> 
> I have an opening on my SkiVT card. How are the bumps right now? Will the North Face soften up enough with the warm temps even without much sun? I assume it won't get much sun if it is north facing, but I have never been there. What's skiing well? Worth a 3 hour drive for me? Its either that or use a Mad Card. I suspect Snow will ski better than MRG.
> 
> Two "new to me" areas in one weekend would be quite wild for me. Hmmm...



Softening wise, should be a non issue - made it to the mid/upper 40's here today and as of 10:30PM, it's still 43 degrees on my back deck (about 300 feet above the base area).  Bumps are plentiful now, and the manmade trails are covered deep! (Bumps on Fallen Timbers, Plummet and Ripcord on the Northface Snowmaking trails - natural ones are a bit thin in places)  Also Bear Trap in the Sunbrook area is bumped up well, and seeded low angle bumps on the main face on Roller Coaster, Exhibition and Cooper's Junction.  

I hope to ski more tommorrow 1/1 than today, as I had a sick almost 7 year old kid who couldn't make her lesson and had me back at my place by 9:45   I'll be in a maroon jacket with gray trim and tan pants/black helmet, my wife will be in tan/black/orange plaid pants and a black coat - we'll be on the hill from just after 8 until atleast noon.  After noon we'll likely be found in the 2nd floor of the base lodge Station Tap room watching various college football games at the bar - I'll have a UCONN windshirt on in advance of my Huskies beating Oklahoma in the Fiesta Bowl tommorrow night!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry drjeff, didn't see your post last night and didn't check this morning. Would have been nice to meet you. Had a GREAT time today. Really surprised by the quality of the North Face area. It looked good on paper but given what the main face of Snow looks like (wide open and characterless) I wasn't expecting North Face trails to feel like the types of trails I enjoy. Timbers had good low angle bumps and Plummet was a bit variable with wide bumps up top but nice down low. Once I found Ripcord though, I was in my element. Great steep trail and the bumps were soft. Good for catching massive jump turn airs. Hammered that run most of the afternoon until I left.

Too bad you can't get North Face skiing without the base area. Would be killer if they put in a road over there. Boot up at your car, summit lodge when you need it, and just hammer quality trails without the rest of the zoo. Given that I went more for "the list" and because I didn't have anything better to do and they were not blacked out, I wasn't expecting much and had a ton of fun, great day out there.

Oh yea, no lines. Maybe two minute wait at the most busiest.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 1, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Sorry drjeff, didn't see your post last night and didn't check this morning. Would have been nice to meet you. Had a GREAT time today. Really surprised by the quality of the North Face area. It looked good on paper but given what the main face of Snow looks like (wide open and characterless) I wasn't expecting North Face trails to feel like the types of trails I enjoy. Timbers had good low angle bumps and Plummet was a bit variable with wide bumps up top but nice down low. Once I found Ripcord though, I was in my element. Great steep trail and the bumps were soft. Good for catching massive jump turn airs. Hammered that run most of the afternoon until I left.
> 
> Too bad you can't get North Face skiing without the base area. Would be killer if they put in a road over there. Boot up at your car, summit lodge when you need it, and just hammer quality trails without the rest of the zoo. Given that I went more for "the list" and because I didn't have anything better to do and they were not blacked out, I wasn't expecting much and had a ton of fun, great day out there.
> 
> Oh yea, no lines. Maybe two minute wait at the most busiest.



Glad you had a good day at my home hill.  Even though it has a bit of a reputation as a wide oprn cruiser hill, there's way more than that.  Ripcord was nice today.  Me and my daughter were the 1st ones down it this AM, and you're right about the jump turn airs being a blast!  Need to get you down here again sometime when the woods are in play, there's LOTS of good stuff of all angles to explore on all mountain faces!

Line wise, today was what I would characterize as a light weekend crowd, and it was great that they were spinning all 20 lifts, as sometimes with todays volume crowd, they'll shut down 4 or 5 "accessory" lifts.  Word on the street is that starting with the return of the colder air on Monday, that round 2 of "cover the entire mountain" snowmaking will begin!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Need to get you down here again sometime when the woods are in play, there's LOTS of good stuff of all angles to explore on all mountain faces!


A return trip for me to Mount Snow is highly unlikely. Don't get me wrong, I had a great time. And the trip was well timed as I imagine Mount Snow had as good of bumps as any where else in the northeast today. But now that Mount Snow is no longer on "the list", I doubt I will feel the need to return there just to sample the trees, given my normal haunts.


----------

